

Making Computer Science a Requirement? - ilamont
http://chronicle.com/blognetwork/castingoutnines/2012/04/04/making-computer-science-a-requirement/?sid=wc&utm_source=wc&utm_medium=en

======
babarock
I like the idea too.

I'm not suggesting everyone should know programming, but that at least college
graduates have some (semi) serious exposure to CS. After all it's safe to
assume that every college grad has had a certain amount of exposures to other
sciences (including chemistry! I mean ... really!?)

------
bpyne
I like the idea but share the concerns of another commenter that simply having
a graded course may not be enough. Basically, the knowledge obtained must be
utilized throughout a student's educational career or it will be quickly
forgotten.

------
hcarvalhoalves
I believe having classes available on systems theory, data structures and
programming can enrich a lot the experience of some students, it enpowers them
to use computers effectivelly. I have a similar feelings towards statistics.

